# Possibly a soon to be owner of an '87 Z31 5-Speed



## TheUnderestimated (Sep 13, 2010)

I might be going to get a 1987 Z31 5-Speed solid top this weekend. The guy is only asking $500 for it because when it turns over, it runs at idle but then kills over at around 2K RPM. What should i take note of and be looking for? Is this a good deal no matter what? What would be causing the car to do the a fore mentioned problem? Thanks.:woowoo:


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

They didn't make Slicktop (Hardtops) in '87, only '84 and 1 in '85. Unless the one you're looking at is a non-US model...


----------



## TheUnderestimated (Sep 13, 2010)

Xyclonik said:


> They didn't make Slicktop (Hardtops) in '87, only '84 and 1 in '85. Unless the one you're looking at is a non-US model...


just rechecked the pictures....yup it is a T-Top. There wasn't a picture that showed the top very well. There is only a glance of the glass on the roof. :balls:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The big issue with most Z's is the body and how much rust is on it. As far as the cutting out problem, it could be any of a number of things from a tune-up to a fuel pump and a lot of things in between.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

TheUnderestimated said:


> I might be going to get a 1987 Z31 5-Speed solid top this weekend. The guy is only asking $500 for it because when it turns over, it runs at idle but then kills over at around 2K RPM. What should i take note of and be looking for? Is this a good deal no matter what? What would be causing the car to do the a fore mentioned problem? Thanks. :woowoo:


Air Flow Meter.
Other things to look for when buying a Z31:
XenonZ31 Basics



Xyclonik said:


> They didn't make Slicktop (Hardtops) in '87, only '84 and 1 in '85. Unless the one you're looking at is a non-US model...


Ummm... Where did you read/hear/makeup that load of BS? There were slicktops made every year of Z31 production and sold in the US. There were 1,388 1987 model slicktops. See the Z registry at The Nissan Z and SX Registry to get the actual numbers of other years.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

OH.... I see. You were confused.

That information is only for turbo production numbers. There were NA slicktops for every year of production.


----------

